# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2013



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2013 às 00:40)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## blade (1 Ago 2013 às 08:54)

Parece que lá para dia 10 de agosto isto venha a aqueçer 
 já está é fora de tempo para recordes, mas se houver só mostra que ainda dá para mais


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2013 às 09:48)

Penso que as temperaturas altas que alguns estão a prever, mesmo o modelo europeu será de curta duração (2/3 dias) depois a temperatura descerá de novo a partir do dia 12/13 agosto.
Mesmo o GFS não está a prever tanto calor.
Mas vamos acompanhar....


----------



## LuisFilipe (1 Ago 2013 às 12:17)

antes de isso ainda entra uma depressao terça e quarta, a partir de quinta sobem as temperatures, e pelo que vejo pelo gfs as temperaturas quentes vão-se manter durante algum tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2013 às 12:25)

Amanhã quem vai tostar é o Algarve, os vários modelos amanhã mostram vento de noroeste com uma pequena oscilação para oeste, mas não rodando para SW, por isso, amanhã o Algarve pode ter um dos dias mais quentes deste Verão. este ano a temperatura não tem disparado como em anos anteriores. A previsão para a próxima semana é de temperaturas máximas a rondarem os 30ºC a 33ºC.


----------



## Reportorio (2 Ago 2013 às 16:54)

Apesar de ser ainda um pouco cedo, parece que iremos voltar a ter, pelo menos no interior do país, temperaturas acima dos 40º.


----------



## Zapiao (2 Ago 2013 às 17:44)

Reportorio disse:


> Apesar de ser ainda um pouco cedo, parece que iremos voltar a ter, pelo menos no interior do país, temperaturas acima dos 40º.



Pois esta run mete 40º para sabado 10 aqui no burgo , esperemos que seja devaneio porque abençoado inverno por onde andas....


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2013 às 18:00)

Reportorio disse:


> Apesar de ser ainda um pouco cedo, parece que iremos voltar a ter, pelo menos no interior do país, temperaturas acima dos 40º.



pois é, para aqui também dão para dia 10 os 40ºC, mas ainda falta algum tempo espero que mude


----------



## LuisFilipe (2 Ago 2013 às 18:56)

calor vem, mas tambem é so durante uns 2/3dias, depois volta a descer. 

Digam-me uma coisa, esta nortada que vai entrar, é vento para baixar as temperaturas da agua do mar, ou so qdo é nortada do AA é que isso acontece? ( o caso up welling)


----------



## stormy (2 Ago 2013 às 20:30)

Esta semana que vem será dominada pela variabilidade em especial no norte e centro...dias mais quentes no Domingo/2f, depois fresco, e em seguida um novo aquecimento para o 2º fds de Agosto.
No sul a maior proximidade á cintura subtropical de altas pressões deverá atenuar essas flutuações, em especial no baixo Alentejo/Algarve.

Para meados de Agosto ( 10-20) há uma tendência para um novo episódio de calor que poderá ser extremo em algumas partes do pais...ECMWF e GFS unidos nesse cenário, que se deve ao estabelecimento de um forte regime zonal no Atlantico norte, em conjunto com uma activação da convecção tropical ( fases 7-8-1 da MJO), que se traduzirão num fortalecimento do AA e na sua deslocação para a nossa região.

O período entre meados de Agosto e meados de Setembro poderá revelar-se bastante quente por todo o território Portugues devido á aproximação da fase mais activa da época de furacões a qual será possivelmente alimentada por energia extra dado que há boas anomalias positivas da temperatura da agua do mar em todo o Atlantico tropical e subtropical.

A maior actividade tropical deverá traduzir-se numa intensificação do AA, e por outro lado, o começo do Outono nas latitudes mais altas deverá alimentar um regime zonal intenso entre o Atlantico ocidental e o NW da Europa...portanto, AA forte e centrado entre os Açores e a Biscaia-PI deverá fazer com que este período seja o pico do nosso verão este ano.

Há ainda uma possibilidade deste ano voltar a ver algum ciclone tropical nos Açores, e que mais para o Outono ( fim de SetOut), a presença de aguas quentes no Atlantico favoreça tempo ameno mas por vezes mais activo tanto nos Açores como no continente.


----------



## Reportorio (4 Ago 2013 às 08:53)

É como muito gosto que acompanho as previsões feitas pelo Stormy, aliás sem o conhecer falo das suas previsões com outras pessoas que comentam o estado do tempo.


----------



## stormy (5 Ago 2013 às 02:52)

O dia começa animado..descalabro nos modelos e ciclogénese imprevista em curso a SW da Bretanha.

Os modelos previam de facto uma perturbação intensa, caracterizada por uma forte ondulação em altura ( cavado):







Estas perturbações, tipicas do clima das latitudes médias, em múltiplos casos geram depressões, especialmente quando as ocorrem condições propicias tais como o choque de massas de ar diferentes ( frontogenese), a presença de um fluxo intenso em altura, ou a presença de divergência nos níveis altos, tudo mecanismos forçam movimentos verticais com consequente descida da pressão á superfície.

Neste caso os modelos previram bem a perturbação mas por algum motivo não conseguiram prever que se fosse formar uma depressão bem definida...






De momento, alem da depressão temos dois pequenos impulsos ( short waves, pequenas ondas que orbitam a perturbação maior), que por sua vez estão a gerar alguns movimentos verticais com formações nebulosas em banda tipicas...
Estas deverão vir a afectar Portugal continental ao longo da madrugada e manhã, e não é de descartar alguma precipitação em especial no norte.


Bom...este post poderá parecer off topic, mas será interessante ver como os modelos vão reagir a este novo acontecimento...será que esta depressão que se formou poderá ter algum efeito na dinâmica atmosferica a curto/médio prazo?
Por vezes pequenos imprevistos podem ter algum efeito no comportamento do padrão geral e levar a modificações das previsões modelísticas...um exemplo típico disso são os ciclones tropicais, muito difíceis de modelar, e que muitas vezes trocam as voltas aos melhores modelos e acabam causando mudanças imprevisíveis nas previsões.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Ago 2013 às 09:37)

stormy disse:


> ...será interessante ver como os modelos vão reagir a este novo acontecimento...



Bom dia,
Inicio este periodo de férias aqui na Ericeira 
Esta manhã estava céu azul mas agora está a entrar de norte um tapete de nuvens que vão cobrindo o sol. No telemóvel tenho um indicador de tempo local que refere 19º mas não me parece que estejam 19º no meu terraço e aqui não tenho termómetro. Na verdade vesti uma sweat e já estou de café quente na mão. Bom talvez não seja um tapete de nuvens assim tão denso. Não sei se consigo postar fotos pois a geringonça informatica que aqui tenho é bastante velhota e a _pen_ muito lenta. Se chover pela Ericeira eu digo.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2013 às 09:39)

a organização do sistema principal desorganiza os sistemas secundários mas não sei se chegará a chover.


----------



## Zapiao (6 Ago 2013 às 12:35)

Colegas o que podem dizer do calor que vem aí a partir de 6ª feira? Pelo meteograma o forno aqui no burgo vai estar ligado até 2º feira .


----------



## Goku (6 Ago 2013 às 18:08)

Segundo o IPMA na sexta e sábado são os dias que se verificam maiores valores de temperatura máxima, sendo que no domingo há uma pequena descida em que os valores se manterá ao longo da semana.


----------



## Norther (7 Ago 2013 às 23:42)

Parece que a semana que vem vai ser bem quente em grande parte do país, veremos


----------



## Piqueno (7 Ago 2013 às 23:45)

Norther disse:


> Parece que a semana que vem vai ser bem quente em grande parte do país, veremos



Eu já estava a ver nuvens e estava a pensar no pior 
Mas afinal vêm ai temperaturas de praia mesmo a calhar


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2013 às 00:30)

Pelo que se vê nos principais modelos, o próximo fim semana será quente e continuará até pelo menos os dias 17/18.
No litoral rondará os 30/35 e no interior entre 35/40.
Penso que mais fresco só mesmo nos últimas dias de agosto, aí prevejo mesmo dias frescos e com alguma prcipitação fraca no litoral norte e centro e quem saberá em mais alguns sítios.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2013 às 11:23)

Eu não entendo o tanto espanto com o calor que aí vem, essencialmente porque no litoral não irá durar assim tanto, será mais no interior, além que as máximas não irão assim tão alto, será mais torturante pelas mínimas que pelas máximas. Já a desgraçada cut-off que o GFS anda a tentar modelar não passa mesmo disso, de uma desgraça que acabará por ser aniquilada uma vez mais ao longo das saídas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Ago 2013 às 12:19)

Se essa cut off se formasse bem a oeste ainda teríamos mais calor


----------



## Norther (8 Ago 2013 às 20:11)

não há admiração nenhuma por minha parte, isto é normal, aqui pelo interior torna-se sufocante sem brisa do mar :-) não gosto,  30ºC chega e da para tudo mas é tempo dele :-) 

Por aqui vai andar rondar os 35ºC 37ºC com este fluxo, vamos ver é se o AA não se desloca ou se estende ate as Ilhas Britânicas na próxima semana, ai somos capazes de ter temperaturas superiores.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Ago 2013 às 20:21)

É a loucura a longo prazo no ECMWF..


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2013 às 01:06)

Proximos dias muito quentes, e *a semana que vem* continuará quente com o AA a induzir um bloqueio á passagem de ar mais frio nos níveis baixos vindo de norte, forçando uma circulação de leste á sfc ( salvo as brisas maritimas).

Em altura a forte dorsal subtropical deverá manter-se intensa e centrada próximo á PI, movendo-se depois para SE.
Na periferia norte da dorsal em altura, perturbações aproximam-se de W, mantendo  a advecção de ar tropical procedente do quadrante sul.

A presença constante de uma circulação do quadrante leste, sob céus em geral limpos, deverá aquecer bastante a agua na costa, e o movimento pendulante do ar nos níveis baixos, devido ao ciclo de brisas, deverá lentamente enriquecer as massas de ar de humidade.

Sendo assim, ao longo da próxima semana o tempo deverá tornar-se abafado e opressivo...a passagem das pequenas perturbações em altura e a presença de mais humidade poderão originar em alguns dias condições favoráveis a algum aguaceiro ou trovoada disperso, embora a camada espessa de ar muito quente deva limitar os gradientes térmicos verticais, e como tal também o CAPE...pelo que qualquer coisa que surja será em geral pontual e fraco.

*Para o próximo fim de semana *os modelos convergem num cenário de calor intenso já que uma série de pequenos núcleos de vorticidade em altura se estabelece próximo aos Açores, empurrando a dorsal de novo para sobre a PI..a acção conjunta desses núcleos com a dorsal deverá estabelecer um fluxo quente de S em altura que arrastará ar saariano para norte...esse ar deverá gradualmente misturar-se com o ar á superfície por mecanismos de subsidência, levando a uma nova subida das temperaturas.


----------



## Norther (9 Ago 2013 às 01:24)

E com isso deverá arrastar também poeiras do deserto não é? este mês de Agosto promete


----------



## Goku (9 Ago 2013 às 19:38)

E pronto, o São Pedro decidiu ligar o forno.
Se calhar vai cozer pão ou assar alguma coisa.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2013 às 08:58)

Norther disse:


> E com isso deverá arrastar também poeiras do deserto não é? este mês de Agosto promete



Não tem ocorrido o padrão ideal para entrar muita poeira no continente este Verão. Na Madeira é que ainda vão apanhar alguma.





http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html


----------



## Norther (11 Ago 2013 às 12:32)

Referia-me mais no final desta semana que vem, parece que vamos ter um fluxo mais acentuado de Sul pelo que os modelos têm vindo a modelar


----------



## trovoadas (11 Ago 2013 às 14:30)

Parece que teremos uma boa sequência de dias quentes, pelo menos a 10 dias não se vêm descidas significativas. Para os próximos dias, até Quinta-feira sensivelmente haverá um ligeiro arrefeciemento que não vai além dos 4/5ºc se considerarmos, por exemplo, Beja a descer dos 40º para os 35º

A partir de Sexta a tendência é para que as temperaturas voltem a subir para os valores deste fim de semana ou ligeiramente acima em alguns locais.

Em relação ao que já previram anteriormente por aqui de que este ano o verdadeiro Verão chegaria mais tarde, na última quinzena de Agosto e durante o mês de Setembro, só tenho a dizer que por aqui não temos tido razão de queixa desde o início de Julho
Esperemos que no fim desta sequência se comece a desenhar um padrão de cut-off que possa trazer alguma precipitação, as tais trovoadas de fim de Agosto que pessoalmente já não assisto há alguns anos, acho que desde 2006...


----------



## RTC (12 Ago 2013 às 16:29)

Olá a todos.

Sempre se concretiza a subida de temperaturas com dias quentes para o inicio da próxima semana?


----------



## Brunomc (12 Ago 2013 às 16:57)

RTC disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Sempre se concretiza a subida de temperaturas com dias quentes para o inicio da próxima semana?



Ainda é muito cedo para saber isso.
Estou a achar muito 42/44ºC no interior do pais mas vamos acompanhar ainda faltam muitas e muitas horas.
Certo é que esta semana vai ser de calor, sempre acima dos 30ºC


----------



## Norther (13 Ago 2013 às 15:54)

O GFS e ECMWF muito parecidos a modelarem uma semana que vem bem quente, com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC, veremos as próximas saídas se se mantém o panorama.


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2013 às 17:36)

Norther disse:


> O GFS e ECMWF muito parecidos a modelarem uma semana que vem bem quente, com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC, veremos as próximas saídas se se mantém o panorama.



Esta saída das 12z GFS insiste no calor e mete a iso 24 sobre todo o País e durante alguns dias..olhando ás isobaras os ventos serão fracos, logo no litoral as brisas deverão amenizar as temperaturas, embora estas devam ser altas, acima dos 30 graus...nas regiões interiores, com ventos fracos de leste ou sueste, podem ocorrer temperaturas de 40 e mais graus, talvez até aos 43/44 nos locais habituais...de referir que o gfs também mostra para esses dias uma pequena cut off a  sw, que irá ajudar a puxar mais ar quente do norte de África...ainda falta algum tempo, e pode atenuar


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Ago 2013 às 10:41)

Parece-me que as últimas saídas do ecmwf e gfs retiraram calor.
Atenção que ainda faltam muitos dias.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Ago 2013 às 10:59)

c.bernardino disse:


> Parece-me que as últimas saídas do ecmwf e gfs retiraram calor.
> Atenção que ainda faltam muitos dias.



Eu não vejo nenhum modelos ter retirado calor até pelo contrário, todos os modelos apontam para um cenário de muito calor em todo o país entre Domingo e o fim da previsão (a 10 dias ).

Especialmente o GFS parece uma coisa doida com uma iso 26 no litoral e ISO 28 ou até acima no interior. Em tal cenário dará temperaturas no litoral que na zona de Lisboa e Setubal conforme o vento pode chegar aos 40 ºC e o interior temperaturas que poderão superar os 43 ou até mesmo 44 ºC, embora ache que esta run do GFS está exagerada.

No ECM essas temperaturas no interior serão na ordem dos 42ºC e de cerca de 36º C no litoral.
Sabemos também que não se pode ligar muito ás automáticas do IPMA, porque quando eles "deitarem a mão" as temperaturas irão subir mais uns 3/4ºC nestes casos.

Mas aquilo que mostra o GFS essencialmente entre Segunda e Quinta é de uma coisa doida, ainda que não inédita !


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2013 às 12:19)

Assim vamos transpirar bem  e se a cut off que esta ser modelada pelo GFS ali pelos Açores se aproximar mais ainda pode aumentar o fluxo de sul e termos mais calor?


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2013 às 12:22)




----------



## fishisco (14 Ago 2013 às 14:45)

se diziam q nao iamos ter verao e esta a ser assim! nem quero imaginar se tivesse-mos... quero o frio


----------



## Aurélio (14 Ago 2013 às 18:17)

Bom as saídas desta tarde continua a mostrar um cenário de imenso calor a partir de Domingo até Sexta Feira da próxima semana, cenários corroborados por todos os modelos que já sairam na run das 12h.

GFS, UKMO e GEM indica imenso calor em que a minha experiência nisto olhando aos modelos se continuar assim obviamente dará temperaturas mais elevados nas seguintes regiões: Vale do Tejo, Ribatejo, Alto Alentejo, Beira Interior, Beira Litoral (faixa interior) e toda a região centro (literalmente) do território.

Muito calor em prespetiva !


----------



## Goku (14 Ago 2013 às 20:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom as saídas desta tarde continua a mostrar um cenário de imenso calor a partir de Domingo até Sexta Feira da próxima semana, cenários corroborados por todos os modelos que já sairam na run das 12h.
> 
> GFS, UKMO e GEM indica imenso calor em que a minha experiência nisto olhando aos modelos se continuar assim obviamente dará temperaturas mais elevados nas seguintes regiões: Vale do Tejo, Ribatejo, Alto Alentejo, Beira Interior, Beira Litoral (faixa interior) e toda a região centro (literalmente) do território.
> 
> Muito calor em prespetiva !



Comparando as temperatura de ontem no site do IPMA com as de hoje, estas desceram.


----------



## Piqueno (14 Ago 2013 às 20:13)

Goku disse:


> Comparando as temperatura de ontem no site do IPMA com as de hoje, estas desceram.



ya! afinal não vai tar tanto calor, porto só vai aos 30
porque raio porto santo tem aviso amarelo de temperaturas elevadas com 27ºc de máxima isso não é +-a média?


----------



## Geiras (14 Ago 2013 às 20:17)

Piqueno disse:


> ya! afinal não vai tar tanto calor, porto só vai aos 30
> porque raio porto santo tem aviso amarelo de temperaturas elevadas com 27ºc de máxima isso não é +-a média?



Os critérios não são, obviamente, os mesmos em qualquer parte do país. 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2013 às 20:20)

Com o AA a colocar-se sobre as Ilhas Britânicas, a dorsal a estender-se ate a sul das Ilhas forçada também pela cut-off  que vai ajudar a um maior fluxo de ar vindo de sul, se isto tudo se concretizar teremos calor extremo para algumas regiões do país  mas eu vou fugir para a praia, Albufeira


----------



## Piqueno (14 Ago 2013 às 23:03)

já sairam as novas previsões, 41ºc para setubal 40ºc em beja e castelo branco 39ºc para lisboa  no dia 21 
só se vai estar bem dentro de agua


----------



## Brunomc (14 Ago 2013 às 23:13)

Piqueno disse:


> já sairam as novas previsões, 41ºc para setubal 40ºc em beja e castelo branco 39ºc para lisboa  no dia 21
> só se vai estar bem dentro de agua



O GFS mete ainda mais calor, 43-44ºC no interior.
Mas vamos aguardar com calma, só espero que esse cenário não venha a acontecer, os Bombeiros já tem muitas dores de cabeça neste momento


----------



## LuisFilipe (14 Ago 2013 às 23:53)

bem fui ver as previsoes da ultima run do GFS e ate me assustei, se se confirmar estas previsoes acho que se vão bater recordes, espero que ate la tire muito calor!!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Ago 2013 às 09:52)

Bom dia,

O dia de hoje não trouxe alterações significativas no que ao estado do tempo diz respeito com as temperaturas a descerem até Sábado, num dia em que não deverão passar dos 32º C, embora varie algo nos modelos e depois no Domingo espero uma subida entre 6/8º C no interior e apenas uns 2/3 ºC no litoral (em principio) com temperaturas nesse dia a variarem entre entre 30º no litoral e os 38ºC no interior !

Depois entre Segunda e Sexta da próxima ainda algo de incerteza sendo que as temperaturas previstas vão variando entre os 39º C e os 43º C, conforme os modelos e conforme as runs dependendo ou não da existência da ISO 26 e 28 sobre o interior do território e claro tb da existência de vento de leste !

Para já a unica coisa garantida é uma semana muito quente, como se esta não tivesse já sido também, mas a próxima promete ser ainda mais quente do que esta !


----------



## Aurélio (15 Ago 2013 às 10:00)

Já agora estive a ver em maior detalhe as previsões mesmo as automáticas do IPMA, e existem sitios que vão passar dos 40 ºC !

*Para os Algarvios:*
- Na proxima semana afastem-se do interior pois as previsões indicam que as temperaturas assim, que afastam-se ligeiramente da costa, deverão ascender aos 40ºC durante a semana inteira que vem, de acordo com as ultimas previsões.


----------



## icewoman (15 Ago 2013 às 10:24)

bom dia

A RAM também vai ser atingida por esse calor dentro desses valores (40º) ou por valores inferiores...

ainda ontem já tivemos 4 incêndios


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2013 às 12:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora estive a ver em maior detalhe as previsões mesmo as automáticas do IPMA, e existem sitios que vão passar dos 40 ºC !
> 
> *Para os Algarvios:*
> - Na proxima semana afastem-se do interior pois as previsões indicam que as temperaturas assim, que afastam-se ligeiramente da costa, deverão ascender aos 40ºC durante a semana inteira que vem, de acordo com as ultimas previsões.



Aurélio, estás a esquecer-te do dia de amanhã que vai ser um dia tórrido pelo Algarve, a máxima prevista pelo IPMA para Faro é de 35ºC, o Foreca prevê máxima de 38ºC para amanhã. Amanhã se as condições ficarem todas alinhadas, o Algarve vai ter as máximas do ano. Sábado já vai ser quente no interior com Castelo Branco com máxima de 35ºC. Logo, a descida de temperatura é só no Litoral Oeste e nada mais.


----------



## icewoman (15 Ago 2013 às 12:13)

Em relação á RAM estaremos tb incluidos nas temperaturas altas da proxima semana? dentro dos valores a ronadr os 40º?

peço desculpa a nivel de temperaturas ..a minha analise de mapas é zero


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2013 às 12:23)

icewoman disse:


> Em relação á RAM estaremos tb incluidos nas temperaturas altas da proxima semana? dentro dos valores a ronadr os 40º?
> 
> peço desculpa a nivel de temperaturas ..a minha analise de mapas é zero



A Madeira neste momento encontra-se em aviso amarelo e sempre podes consultar as previsões automáticas para 10 dias para o Funchal http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.10dias/index.jsp?localID=19&cidadeID=9


----------



## icewoman (15 Ago 2013 às 12:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Madeira neste momento encontra-se em aviso amarelo e sempre podes consultar as previsões automáticas para 10 dias para o Funchal http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.10dias/index.jsp?localID=19&cidadeID=9




Sim essa informação ja vi, pergunto é se a Madeira está "incluida" nas previsoes de tempo muito quente aqui mencionadas para a semana aí no Continente.

obg

A informação do IMAP já foi alterada, estamos em alerta Laranja nas regioes montanhosas e o alerta amarelo foi prolongado até Sabado.


----------



## blade (15 Ago 2013 às 18:22)

Tenho estado excitado ao ver as previsões da próxima semana, mas agora já andaram a tirar  pelo menos parece que vai ser longo 
É pena é ser tarde se fosse a 1 mês é que era bom de mais  a segunda metade de julho anda sempre em crise


----------



## Cluster (15 Ago 2013 às 19:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Madeira neste momento encontra-se em aviso amarelo e sempre podes consultar as previsões automáticas para 10 dias para o Funchal http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.10dias/index.jsp?localID=19&cidadeID=9



As previsões automáticas para o Funchal estão sempre esquisitas tenho seguido o tempo há muito tempo e estão sempre muito diferentes. Falo só da dos 10 dias. O que tenho notado é que todas as manhãs a equipa que deve fazer as previsões para a Madeira actualiza os primeiros 3 dias e esses sim estão de acordo os outros não se percebe fica sempre muito longe principalmente nas mínimas. Ainda agora estão a dar mínimas de 18, isso não está assim tão longe do recorde das mínimas mais baixas para o Funchal no mês de Agosto (16,4). O que vai acontecer é quando chegar a actualização que eles fazem de manhã dos 3 dias esses 18 vão provavelmente para 22 ou 21 está bastante quente na ilha e hoje a estação do Aeroporto já registou 35 graus. No caso presente isto significa que para domingo a mínima que eles dão para o Funchal de 18 vai quase de certeza andar nos 20+.


----------



## Cluster (15 Ago 2013 às 19:43)

icewoman disse:


> Sim essa informação ja vi, pergunto é se a Madeira está "incluida" nas previsoes de tempo muito quente aqui mencionadas para a semana aí no Continente.
> 
> obg
> 
> A informação do IMAP já foi alterada, estamos em alerta Laranja nas regioes montanhosas e o alerta amarelo foi prolongado até Sabado.



Do pouco que percebo de mapas pareceu-me a mim que a Madeira também poderá estar incluída, mas é melhor deixar um especialista que perceba mesmo confirmar


----------



## icewoman (15 Ago 2013 às 19:52)

Cluster disse:


> Do pouco que percebo de mapas pareceu-me a mim que a Madeira também poderá estar incluída, mas é melhor deixar um especialista que perceba mesmo confirmar





parece-me que vai ser so a parte sul da ilha...40ºe tal graus é muito para a nossa ilha


----------



## Cluster (15 Ago 2013 às 19:57)

Sim aqui nunca deverá chegar aos 40, mas deverá estar mais quente que na semana passada.


----------



## icewoman (15 Ago 2013 às 20:03)

Cluster disse:


> Sim aqui nunca deverá chegar aos 40, mas deverá estar mais quente que na semana passada.





Hoje nas zonas altas de são roque esteve 35 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Ago 2013 às 21:35)

o que se passa com o radar do ipma?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2013 às 21:52)

Meteofan disse:


> o que se passa com o radar do ipma?



Invasão de ecos falsos


----------



## Nuno_1010 (15 Ago 2013 às 22:26)




----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2013 às 22:30)

O modelo Arome prevê um final de tarde, bastante quentinho para o Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## Norther (16 Ago 2013 às 01:32)

Nortada no litoral oeste do continente o litoral do Algarve aquece.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Ago 2013 às 08:26)

o ECM já começa a cortar no calor


----------



## Aurélio (16 Ago 2013 às 11:37)

Eu não confiaria muito nessa run do ECM do dia de hoje, parece-me que poderá estar fora do ensemble e não é corroborada por mais nenhum modelo penso eu ....


----------



## blade (16 Ago 2013 às 13:48)

As previsões do ipma são um lixo em julho chegaram a falhar 9ºc de um dia para o outro em lisboa 
 Com tanta gente lá só mudam de 24 em 24 horas, mudam ao inicio da noite para depois de manhã baixarem não percebo...
 o Ecmw é estranho :| até agora confio mais no gfs =]] esse sim faz boas previsões, confirma-se aquela segunda entrada de altas pressões ainda mais para norte? E será que vai fazer aumentar +a temperatura?


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2013 às 14:17)

blade disse:


> As previsões do ipma são um lixo em julho chegaram a falhar 9ºc de um dia para o outro em lisboa
> Com tanta gente lá só mudam de 24 em 24 horas, mudam ao inicio da noite para depois de manhã baixarem não percebo...
> o Ecmw é estranho :| até agora confio mais no gfs =]] esse sim faz boas previsões, confirma-se aquela segunda entrada de altas pressões ainda mais para norte? E será que vai fazer aumentar +a temperatura?



O ECM não é "estranho"...é um bom modelo , assim como o GFS, naturalmente, ambos com as suas falhas e virtudes, nada em meteorologia é 100% seguro...se as previsões do IPMA  se baseiam primariamente no ECM é natural que as previsões sigam o output e flutuações do modelo.. as runs do ECM  apresentam "saltos" de 24 em 24 horas, não tem tanta resolução como o GFS ( que chega à resolução de 3 em 3 horas nas suas 4  runs diárias )

Quanto aos modelos, acho que o GFS está a "exagerar", talvez acabe tudo num meio termo entre o GFS/ECM..mas sinceramente prefiro o ECM neste momento, apesar de prever calor, não é tanto, nem tão prolongado como  o GFS... contudo esta última  run operacional do ECM  está algo afastada da média dos ensembles...vamos ver...


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Ago 2013 às 17:16)

O ECM é o melhor modelo. Ponto.
O GFS também é bom.
Eu já coloquei aqui no forum papers onde isso é discutido.

O que não interessa é entrar numa espécie de benfica-porto... por preferências ou gostos ou tribos. A fiabilidade destas coisas está bem estudada.
Claro que todos falham de quando em vez e há momentos propicios ao erro.

E penso que a seman que vem tem tido umas saidas que estão a ser lidas de forma literal por aqui.
Não me parece assim tão certo uma onda de calor de intensidade assim tão elevada.

Note-se que os modelos não estão firmes e colados. Ou seja , tem havido oscilações sensiveis entre saidas. e quando os dois melhores modelos (ECM e GFS) nem sempre estão em sintonia quer dizer que a sinfonia desafina.

As temperaturas vão subir? sim. Vai estar calor mas sem exagero (recordes do ano).
Mesmo que venha o calor uma tarde passada em Alte (interior do Algarve) seria sempre muito agradável


----------



## David sf (17 Ago 2013 às 10:28)

1. É factual que o ECMWF é o melhor modelo disponível, assim o dizem as estatísticas desde o século passado:






As razões já foram várias vezes neste fórum enunciadas, o ECMWF inicializa com mais dados, é um modelo que demora mais tempo a correr, em comparação com o GFS que é mais adequado para modelação de situações severas a curto prazo e para as quais se necessita de actualizações de previsões de forma célere.

A mim pessoalmente, espanta-me que mesmo assim haja uma proximidade relativa entre ECMWF e GFS, pelo menos no que toca à Península Ibérica e de forma empírica, considero o modelo europeu largamente superior ao GFS.

2. Nas últimas horas todos os modelos foram-se aproximando da saída do ECMWF das 00z de ontem, prevendo para o próximo fim-de-semana a presença de uma depressão a noroeste da PI que provocaria a descida das temperaturas e provavelmente alguma precipitação. A média do ensemble do ECMWF ainda não aponta claramente para esta solução, apesar de ser notória a tendência de descida a partir de sexta-feira. Atenção, e voltando um pouco ao tópico 1., que o ensemble do ECMWF nunca colocou o forno que a operacional e os demais modelos chegaram a mostrar.

A única divergência existente entre os 4 melhores modelos neste momento refere-se à duração do evento de calor em Portugal. Sendo certo que terça-feira será um dia quente em todo o país, com fluxo de leste, os modelos europeus (ECM e UKMO) apontam para uma descida das temperaturas no litoral logo no dia seguinte (acção da nortada) e uma descida generalizada em todo o país na quinta-feira.

Os modelos americanos (GFS e GEM) mantêm as temperaturas elevadas até ao próximo fim-de-semana, com a presença da dorsal sobre a PI e consequente pântano barométrico ou fluxo fraco de leste até sexta-feira.

De momento, é unânime que o próximo fim-de-semana será fresco e potencialmente chuvoso. Mas basta que a depressão se situe um pouco mais a sul ou um pouco mais a oeste e entra o forno africano, portanto ainda é uma previsão que pode mudar.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Ago 2013 às 10:44)

David sf disse:


> 1. É factual que o ECMWF é o melhor modelo disponível, assim o dizem as estatísticas desde o século passado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E se eu te disser que muito antes do teu Benfica ( ECMWF ), não leves a mal, dar essa tendencia já havia outros modelos que nem são citados que indicavam um calor sim, mas de muito menor duração, como os modelos dos chinocas e dos nipónicos, que nem costuma acertar muito, mas desta vez estiveram bem melhor do que o ECM, e sobretudo do que o GFS que ainda insiste num calor mais extremo.

Aliás o modelo ECM é o que indica um calor de muito menor curto prazo, mas é ele que vai ganhar pois este modelo no curto prazo é bastante confiável !
Assim sendo o dia mais quente será Terça Feira, o unico dia em que a temperatura poderá passar dos 40º C.

É pena, seria uma situação bastante interessante de acompanhar e prolongado !


----------



## Aurélio (17 Ago 2013 às 11:18)

Bom isto está muito estranho o GFS não mexe nem uma palha e existem muitos outros modelos que também não, o ECM e mais um ou outro modelo é que indicam a duração do calor apenas até Quarta Feira !

Seria fixe que o GFS fosse o mais acertado mas tenho as minhas dúvidas, provavelmente chegaremos uma situação hibrida entre os dois modelos !


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2013 às 18:08)

O ECM para mim está perdido mais uma vez!! o GFS está certinho dia após dia sem mexer muito semana bem quente a próxima é o que vejo com muitos locais acima dos 40ºC interior claro e não muito longe dos 40ºC no Litoral dos sítios do costume! Se o ECM estiver certo e o calor dure ali apenas até quarta e sem ser nada de especial venho dar o braço a torcer, mas duvido muito disso!


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Ago 2013 às 23:03)

Estive a ver uma maneira de ilustrar a minha posição, de há vários dias, sem estar a carregar para o forum dezenas de imagens.

Basta uma. A simplista previsão de temperatura à superficie. É para a zona de Lisboa.

é uma previsão do GFS. saida das 12h. Uma das mais fiáveis do modelo.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

o próprio GFS dá 3 dias mais quentes, depois vem por ai abaixo.  
Não percebo as leituras dos colegas que olham para o GFS e colocam calor até ao fim de semana.

Reparem que a saída operacional do GFS tem estado acima da média dos cenários. Não se deixem iludir pelas op's.

Claro que para o próximo fim de semana ainda falta muito tempo... muita coisa pode mudar.

cps


----------



## fishisco (18 Ago 2013 às 00:04)

o gfs no inicio da semana e para a minha zona dava 40 graus a 2m e foi tirando tirando e agora da 36 no dia mais quente e so num dia. e chega a dar 8 graus numa das noites... n vai estar assim tanto calor pelo menos a norte


----------



## Aurélio (18 Ago 2013 às 10:47)

E pronto atingiu-se como era de prever um estado hibrido como seria expetavel e assim sendo o calor durará até Quinta, sendo que amanhã já se poderão atingir os 40 no interior do alentejo.
Apesar de para Terça o IPMA apenas dar 37ºC as iso indicam que provavelmente Terça poderá vir a ser o dia mais quente com temperaturas acima dos 40 ºC no interior do país.
No litoral não vai estar tanto calor como se previa inicialmente e assim não deverão passar no máximo dos 36º C !


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2013 às 12:12)

Aurélio disse:


> E pronto atingiu-se como era de prever um estado hibrido como seria expetavel e assim sendo o calor durará até Quinta, sendo que amanhã já se poderão atingir os 40 no interior do alentejo.
> Apesar de para Terça o IPMA apenas dar 37ºC as iso indicam que provavelmente Terça poderá vir a ser o dia mais quente com temperaturas acima dos 40 ºC no interior do país.
> No litoral não vai estar tanto calor como se previa inicialmente e assim não deverão passar no máximo dos 36º C !



Depende de que zona do Litoral falas por exemplo Setúbal caso o vento não estrague tudo pode muito bem tocar os 38 ou 39ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Ago 2013 às 21:26)

É mais do que óbvio que o GFS se está a aproximar do ECM. 

Esta aproximação tem sido progressiva e o calor só está previsto até 4a feira (pelo GFS).

Seria errado da minha parte escrever algo do género " o GFS recuou em toda a linha" ou "o GFS perdeu as estribeiras"
O que acontece é que o GFS, ao aproximar-se a data do pseudo-evento acerta (cola-se ao ECM) porque... erra mais a médio prazo.
E estes modelos são de previsão a médio prazo. Dai, normalmente, o ECMWF ter um produto mais fiável (mas com problemas e limitações).
Termino o off topic..

o importante é a previsão: pico de calor na 3a feira. 4a f ainda quente. depois... uhmmm mais fresquito.

normal para a época


----------



## Goku (21 Ago 2013 às 21:08)

A partir de Domingo o tempo vai aquecer.


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 21:20)

Goku disse:


> A partir de Domingo o tempo vai aquecer.



a previsão aponta aumento da temperatura apartir de domingo


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2013 às 21:32)

Goku e Newlazer, onde vocês viram esse aumento de temperatura?
Do que eu vejo dos modelos GFS e ECM, a próxima semana será um pouco menos quente do que esta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2013 às 22:39)

Existe um aumento da temperatura a partir de domingo/2ªfeira para uma semana quente, a previsão automática do IPMA que segue o ECM mostra claramente subida de temperatura em Lisboa, quanto ao Algarve vem mais sueste a caminho.


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Ago 2013 às 23:05)

joselamego disse:


> Goku e Newlazer, onde vocês viram esse aumento de temperatura?
> Do que eu vejo dos modelos GFS e ECM, a próxima semana será um pouco menos quente do que esta.



Joselamego,
Totalmente de acordo...
 há uma boa descida de temperatura (hoje desceu quase 8ºC), depois sobe mas nada de especial.

Olha que o goku e newlazer também não disseram que a subida era grande.
Perspectiva-se uma semana pacata de verão... sem grande história.


----------



## LuisFilipe (22 Ago 2013 às 12:41)

o gfs mete muito calor a partir de terça..


----------



## fishisco (22 Ago 2013 às 13:18)

pelas minhas contas faz hj 3 anos que ocorreu aqui um tremendo temporal, em que houve uma morte , este ano nao ha sinais de pinga de chuva nos proximos tempos, os franceses n se podiam ter enganado mais, ja nao chove em condicoes a 2 meses e a frescura tem sido pca.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Ago 2013 às 13:32)

LuisFilipe disse:


> o gfs mete muito calor a partir de terça..



LuisFilipe,

Cuidado com as leituras. O GFS na realidade não prevê isso assim.

(desculpem a quem já sabe esta lenga-lenga)
O modelo corre com vários cenários ou perturbações. Digamos que ele calcula 20 hipoteses possiveis . É como se o modelo corresse 20 vezes!!! (isto não é 100% correto mas assim percebe-se melhor).
Uma dessas corridas é escolhida (automaticamente) como o output do modelo.

Mas devemos sempre analisar as várias hipóteses e acima de tudo a média dos cenários.

Vejamos a corrida do GFS a que te referes.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

a linha preta é a da corrida que aparece como a corrida para meter no "facebook". 
a vermelha é a média dos cenários. Importantíssima.
Todas as outras são "hipóteses" físicamente válidas.

Repara que neste caso particular a linha preta está acima de todas as outras. 
ou seja, dos vários cenários que o GFS equaciona aquele que tu vês nas cartas mais usuais é o cenário mais quente que o modelo equaciona. Logo é pouco provável que aconteça.

cps a todos e espero que as minhas cedências ao rigor de linguagem não tenham provocado urticária aos mais sensiveis.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Ago 2013 às 14:50)

Nem tudo o que aqui foi mencionado é o mais correcto pelo menos em termos de linguagem.
Bom o que se passa é que vai haver (mais uma) migração do AA para cima de nós e consequentemente teremos uma corrente não de Noroeste, como nos dias mais frescos, mas sim de leste fazendo disparar novamente a temperatura desta vez nem tanto devido aos ISO que nem serão nada de especial, mas sim devido ao arrastar do ar quente vindo de leste. 
Em consequência disso teremos temperaturas no litoral e interior bastante semelhantes ou até superiores no litoral.

Contudo a meu ver basta ser colocada uma "pequena perturbação" na dinâmica atmosferíca e poderemos virar novamente torradeira.
Mesmos agora nestes dias mais frescos, a temperatura continua cerca de 2 ºC acima da média !

Já agora Setembro poderá continuar na mesma saga de Agosto !

PS: Aqui no Algarve em especial no Sotavento já vamos em cerca de 5 meses sem chuva !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Ago 2013 às 14:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora Setembro poderá continuar na mesma saga de Agosto !
> 
> PS: Aqui no Algarve em especial no Sotavento já vamos em cerca de 5 meses sem chuva !



É verdade... Está a ser um Verão extremamente seco em todo o país! 

Que sirva de exemplo para todos acerca da fiabilidade das previsões sazonais... pois como se lembram certamente, a tal noticia dos meteorologistas franceses que diziam que não haveria Verão fez correr muita tinta e afinal...

PS: Faltam 9 dias para o Outono Climatológico!


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Ago 2013 às 15:04)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É verdade... Está a ser um Verão extremamente seco em todo o país!
> 
> Que sirva de exemplo para todos acerca da fiabilidade das previsões sazonais... pois como se lembram certamente, a tal noticia dos meteorologistas franceses que diziam que não haveria Verão fez correr muita tinta e afinal...
> 
> PS: *Faltam 9 dias para o Outono Climatológico*!



Não é a 01 de Outubro ?


----------



## Aurélio (22 Ago 2013 às 15:38)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não é a 01 de Outubro ?



No Calendário a 21 (?) de Setembro .....
Ano Hidrológico -- 1 Outubro;

No ponto de vista climático:
- Outono: Set/Out/Nov
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Ago 2013 às 15:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É verdade... Está a ser um Verão extremamente seco em todo o país!
> 
> Que sirva de exemplo para todos acerca da fiabilidade das previsões sazonais... pois como se lembram certamente, a tal noticia dos meteorologistas franceses que diziam que não haveria Verão fez correr muita tinta e afinal...
> 
> PS: Faltam 9 dias para o Outono Climatológico!



Sim foi porque os bacanos esqueceram-se que aquilo eram médias, e uma média é exactamente uma média, ou seja, somar todos os dias do Mês a temperatura e dividir por 30 ou 31 !


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Ago 2013 às 15:40)

Aurélio disse:


> No Calendário a 21 (?) de Setembro .....
> Ano Hidrológico -- 1 Outubro;
> 
> No ponto de vista climático:
> ...



Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2013 às 16:56)

Pelo que vejo nos modelos GFS e o Europeu, a próxima semana será menos quente do que esta
No litoral poderá estar um pouco mais quente do que no interior.
Dia 31 agosto, 1 e 2 setembro poderá ocorrer alguns chuviscos ou aguaceiros localizados no país.
A ver vamos...


----------



## james (23 Ago 2013 às 11:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É verdade... Está a ser um Verão extremamente seco em todo o país!
> 
> Que sirva de exemplo para todos acerca da fiabilidade das previsões sazonais... pois como se lembram certamente, a tal noticia dos meteorologistas franceses que diziam que não haveria Verão fez correr muita tinta e afinal...
> 
> PS: Faltam 9 dias para o Outono Climatológico!



 Bom dia , 

Realmente , ao contrário do que  " alguém " dizia está a ser um verão bastante seco , dos mais secos dos últimos anos , mesmo aqui no noroeste . . .

Tenho também a ideia que mesmo no interior as trovoadas sazonais têm deixado muito a desejar . . .

E tenho a sensação que este tempo seco vai entrar por setembro dentro e , se calhar por outubro . 

Mas vamos ver . . .


----------



## Brunomc (23 Ago 2013 às 12:47)

Já se começa a desenhar um tempo com aguaceiros e trovoadas pelo menos para o interior no final da próxima semana.. Vamos aguardar


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Ago 2013 às 13:33)

Tudo indica que será um início de Setembro interessante, ambos os principais modelos a colocarem temperaturas de verão sobre o continente e uma eventual atmosfera instável. Veremos como a situação evolui, pois ainda falta algum tempo, mas um pouco de animação era bem vinda.


----------



## fishisco (23 Ago 2013 às 23:48)

esta run do GFS passou-se... ate agora nao dava pinga de chuva agora apartir de quinta preve e bastante... o ipma tb preve chuva p quinta e sexta... era bem-vinda


----------



## LuisFilipe (24 Ago 2013 às 00:05)

mesmo, mudança um bocado radical, tirou muito do calor, e prevê chuva a partir de quinta-feira.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2013 às 00:37)

A mudança é de facto radical, mas temos que ter em conta que o ECM também vê aquela depressão sobre a PI. Não sei até que ponto isto se vai manter, mas começa-se a desenhar um final de Agosto animado.


----------



## joselamego (24 Ago 2013 às 00:37)

Boas a todos,
Eu já tinha aqui avisado que os últimos dias de agosto e primeiros de setembro viria chuva e descida de temperatura. Para mim não foi surpresa as saídas dos modelos GFS e ECM.
É bem vinda para atenuar os incêndios e para refrescar a natureza...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Ago 2013 às 10:37)

joselamego disse:


> Boas a todos,
> Eu já tinha aqui avisado que os últimos dias de agosto e primeiros de setembro viria chuva e descida de temperatura. Para mim não foi surpresa as saídas dos modelos GFS e ECM.
> É bem vinda para atenuar os incêndios e para refrescar a natureza...



Curiosamente desapareceu tudo nesta run das 00h, ou mesmo quase tudo .... ainda é muito cedo para termos esse tipo de fenómenos, lá mais para meados de Setembro talvez .....


----------



## joselamego (24 Ago 2013 às 10:50)

Não Aurélio, virá antes de meados de setembro. Hoje com as novas atualizações das runs, o GFS e ECM irão de novo meter menos calor e alguns aguaceiros. Vamos aguardar por novas atualizações. A atmosfera está em constante mudança e a partir de início de setembro irá estar mais instável...


----------



## LuisFilipe (24 Ago 2013 às 12:06)

em cada run que sai os modelos apontam para coisas completamente diferentes


----------



## GabKoost (24 Ago 2013 às 19:40)

LuisFilipe disse:


> em cada run que sai os modelos apontam para coisas completamente diferentes



A instabilidade nos modelos é coisa boa. Quer dizer que, pelo menos, há possibilidade de vir alguma coisinha para acabar com estes incêndios manhosos!


----------



## a410ree (24 Ago 2013 às 20:34)

Alguém me podia deixar ai uns 2 a 3 links, de alguns modelos bons (GFS,ECM,...), Neste caso que seja fiável ! Agradecia muito !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Ago 2013 às 11:47)

O ECM (e a descritiva do IPMA por conseguinte) prevê aguaceiros, trovoada e descida da temperatura a partir de quarta, pelo contrário o GFS apontam para subida da temperatura, vamos ver qual tem razão


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2013 às 12:23)

Olha que engraçado, a previsão do foreca para Olhão. 







2 dias de trovoada, era muito bom.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Ago 2013 às 12:55)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O ECM (e a descritiva do IPMA por conseguinte) prevê aguaceiros, trovoada e descida da temperatura a partir de quarta, pelo contrário o GFS apontam para subida da temperatura, vamos ver qual tem razão



O unico modelo que se parece mais com o GFS é o UKMO, todos indicam o mesmo ... aguaceiros e trovoada na tarde de Quarta no interior alentejano, e Quinta e Sexta no interior centro e toda a região sul, em  quantidades apreciáveis.

Será possivel que quando existe alguma coisa de interessante que seja o GFS a ganhar ?


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2013 às 15:53)

unh o ECMWF preve boa precipitação para o litoral centro e para o sul na quinta e sexta, enquanto o GFS não dá precipitação nenhuma, fica toda no interior de espanha, espero bem que o ECMWF acerte


----------



## amando96 (25 Ago 2013 às 19:51)

A previsão do gfs parece-me mais provável, logo se vê.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2013 às 20:56)

O ECM continua com a mesma previsão, aguaceiros e trovoadas no centro e sul na 5ª e 6ª feira, o GFS coloca tudo na Espanha. O ECM já vai na 3ª ronda com mais ou menos a mesma coisa e estando a 96 h-120 h acho mais provável o ECM ter razão do que o GFS.


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2013 às 22:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM continua com a mesma previsão, aguaceiros e trovoadas no centro e sul na 5ª e 6ª feira, o GFS coloca tudo na Espanha. O ECM já vai na 3ª ronda com mais ou menos a mesma coisa e estando a 96 h-120 h acho mais provável o ECM ter razão do que o GFS.



espero que estejas certo, umas trovoadas vinha mesmo a calhar, mas com a sorte que temos para isto o mais certo ainda vai ser não haver nada e ficar tudo para a espanha


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Ago 2013 às 22:35)

O GFS das 18z mantém sem chuva em Portugal :|


----------



## Aurélio (25 Ago 2013 às 22:37)

Se repararem bem já houve nesta run do ECM uma ligeira aproximação a outros modelos ( que não o GFS dado que este nada dá), colocando apenas alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas mesmo junto á fronteira na Quarta e na Quinta e Sexta já mais concentradas no interior ao contrário do que era indicado de manhã. 
Provavelmente amanhã mandará tudo para Espanha, como mostra o GFS !


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2013 às 23:22)

Depende sempre da quantidade de frio que entrar e isso determinará a identidade do centro de baixas pressões relativo que em princípio se irá formar.

Ainda é um pouco cedo, o anticiclone está ainda muito forte.


----------



## amando96 (26 Ago 2013 às 00:56)

Agreste disse:


> Ainda é um pouco cedo



Exacto, duvido imenso que haja instabilidade forte por cá, no máximo uns aguaceiros


----------



## LuisFilipe (26 Ago 2013 às 01:05)

eu vejo é setembro a começar com muito calor, isso sim..


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2013 às 01:33)

O Verão acaba 21 Setembro é normal termos calor, a ver é se teremos umas cut-offs por cá


----------



## Aurélio (26 Ago 2013 às 08:49)

Como era mais do que obvio, o ECM foi atrás do GFS e apenas resta uns meros aguaceiros pontuais na Quinta á tarde.

E vá lá que o ECM é o melhor modelo faria se não fosse, segundo alguns dizem .... em vez de reconhecerem que por vezes é o que mais acerta, e noutras nem por isso, enfim ....

Vamos a ver se ao menos ainda vem alguma coisa de jeito !


----------



## David sf (26 Ago 2013 às 09:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Como era mais do que obvio, o ECM foi atrás do GFS e apenas resta uns meros aguaceiros pontuais na Quinta á tarde.
> 
> E vá lá que o ECM é o melhor modelo faria se não fosse, segundo alguns dizem .... em vez de reconhecerem que por vezes é o que mais acerta, e noutras nem por isso, enfim ....
> 
> Vamos a ver se ao menos ainda vem alguma coisa de jeito !



É o grande defeito do ECMWF, já muitas vezes referido neste espaço. Tende a "inventar" e a potenciar a importância de cut-offs a oeste/ sudoeste da Península Ibérica. No cômputo global está lá tudo o que estava ontem, a única diferença é que a entrada de ar frio em altitude fica uns 500 km a leste. Como sempre foi previsto pelo seu ensemble que nunca deu mais que 30% de probabilidade de precipitação nas capitais alentejanas.

Calor para a transição do mês (valores normais no interior, anormalmente altos no litoral), anticiclone a norte induzindo fluxo de leste, padrão típico de setembro e que a manter-se, mais cedo ou mais tarde, originará um bom evento convectivo.


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2013 às 10:53)

A previsão pode entretanto cair mas parece ser o primeiro dia de trovoadas...



> Predicción
> 
> AUNQUE HAY ALGO DE INCERTIDUMBRE PARA ESTE DIA, SE ESPERA QUE, SALVO EN GALICIA, AREA CANTABRICA, BALEARES, SUR DE CANARIAS, ALTO EBRO Y NORTE DE CASTILLA Y LEON, DONDE ESTARA EN GENERAL POCO NUBOSO, PREDOMINEN LOS CIELOS NUBOSOS O CON INTERVALOS NUBOSOS, CON PROBABLES CHUBASCOS DEBILES LOCALMENTE MODERADOS, OCASIONALMENTE ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTA QUE, EN EL EXTREMO SUROESTE PENINSULAR, PODRIAN LLEGAR A SER PERSISTENTES Y LOCALMENTE FUERTES.
> 
> ...





> Previsão para 5ª feira, 29.agosto.2013
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros e trovoada, em especial nas regiões do Centro e Sul.
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2013 às 21:24)

Os modelos estão mais em consonância, o GFS no meteograma para aqui, também coloca instabilidade, o ECM também confirma, o Hirlam também indica com bastante precipitação junto à fronteira e zona de Huelva, mas todos os modelos uns colocam mais outros menos parece-me que 5ª feira vai chover qualquer coisinha e quem sabe alguma trovoada.


----------



## fishisco (26 Ago 2013 às 23:47)

sera que chega ca ao norte alguma coisa?? 

nao me parece mas este tempo ja enjoa... e parece q e para durar, durar e durar e pior q certas pilhas alcalinas...


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2013 às 00:38)

Na zona norte acho que não virá aguaceiros, infelizmente... É mesmo apenas para centro e sul...
Sobre a mudança do tempo, pelo que vi nos modelos GFS e ECM, só lá para dia 8/9 de setembro deverá determinar a mudança de padrão e o atlântico começar a receber as primeiras instabilidades mais a sério, ou seja o fim do verão está para breve... Deverá ser coisa de 10 a 15 dias...


----------



## meteo (27 Ago 2013 às 02:13)

Fim do Verão daqui a 10/15 dias? Lembro-me de vários anos com a primeira quinzena de Outubro de Verão com temperaturas nos 30ºC. É melhor esperar para ver...

Um facto é que tem sido um Verão com muito pouca nortada.  E por falar nisso ai vêm mais dias com pouca nortada!!
Calor, corrente de leste, vento praticamente nulo de manhã. Verão no seu esplendor. Diria que seja Setembro como for, foi um excelente Verão na Costa Ocidental.


----------



## blade (27 Ago 2013 às 08:04)

Segundo o ipma setembro vai começar com os 2 pés  e talvez aconteçam recordes porque é logo no inicio.  parece que os françeses estavam certos e setembro é que vai trazer o verão


----------



## ALV72 (27 Ago 2013 às 08:06)

meteo disse:


> Fim do Verão daqui a 10/15 dias? Lembro-me de vários anos com a primeira quinzena de Outubro de Verão com temperaturas nos 30ºC. É melhor esperar para ver...
> 
> Um facto é que tem sido um Verão com muito pouca nortada.  E por falar nisso ai vêm mais dias com pouca nortada!!
> Calor, corrente de leste, vento praticamente nulo de manhã. Verão no seu esplendor. Diria que seja Setembro como for, foi um excelente Verão na Costa Ocidental.



No ano passado por exemplo, o Verão só começou a sério quando estive de férias na 1ª Quinzena de Setembro, na 1ª semana aqui na zona de Poiares não se podia abrir uma porta que era só " velhas " a caír dos Incêndios da Serra da Estrela.

João


----------



## Aurélio (27 Ago 2013 às 08:53)

blade disse:


> Segundo o ipma setembro vai começar com os 2 pés  e talvez aconteçam recordes porque é logo no inicio.  parece que os françeses estavam certos e setembro é que vai trazer o verão



Sim, porque até agora temos tido Inverno, em especial nestes meses de Julho e Agosto.
Isto há com cada um .... Enfim, é o mundo que temos !


----------



## Agreste (27 Ago 2013 às 09:44)

*Setembro 2005 - (frio e muito seco) -* O mês de Setembro de 2005 foi caracterizado por valores médios da temperatura média e da temperatura mínima do ar inferiores aos valores normais em quase todo o território.
Quanto à quantidade de precipitação o mês de Setembro classificou-se como muito seco a extremamente seco.
Em 30 de Setembro todo o território continua em situação de seca com intensidade moderada a extrema: 3% em seca moderada, 36 % em severa e 61 % em extrema.

*Setembro 2006 - (muito quente e muito chuvoso) -* Os valores médios da temperatura média do ar em Setembro foram superiores aos valores médios.
Este mês caracterizou-se por um período com valores muitos altos da temperatura do ar (máxima e mínima), muito superiores aos respectivos valores médios (1 a 10 de Setembro); de 11 a 16 de Setembro por valores baixos da temperatura máxima e mínima do ar; de 21 a 25 por valores baixos da temperatura máxima do ar.
No dia 27 de Agosto iniciou-se no Alentejo uma onda de calor que se estendeu às regiões do interior Centro e a partir do dia 31 ao interior Norte; no dia 3 de Setembro em alguns locais da região Centro e do litoral a Sul de Sines iniciou-se uma onda de calor. Amareleja foi o local com maior número de dias (14) em onda de calor.
O mês de Setembro classificou-se como chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso em todo o território. Referência para a ocorrência de 21 a 25 de Setembro de dias muito chuvosos (precipitação 10 mm).
Em 30 de Setembro de 2006, mais de metade do território (60%) encontrava-se em situação normal, permanecendo o restante território em situação de seca fraca, o que corresponde a uma situação normal em relação aos valores médios do índice PDSI.

*Setembro 2007 - (quente e chuvoso) -* Em Portugal Continental a média da temperatura média do ar no mês de Setembro 2007 foi superior ao valor médio do período de referência de 1961-1990 em cerca de 0.5°C.
Referência para a ocorrência de uma onda de calor, com a duração de 6 dias (1 a 6 de Setembro) em parte da região Centro e da região do Vale do Tejo. Esta foi a 2ª onda de calor verificada este ano (a anterior ocorreu no interior Norte, no mês de Abril).
Os valores da quantidade de precipitação ocorridos em Setembro de 2007 foram muito superiores aos valores médios nas regiões do Centro e Sul.
Em 30 de Setembro de 2007 quase todo o território está em situação normal (76%) e parte do interior do Alentejo em situação de seca fraca (16%).

*Setembro 2008 - (frio e normal) -* A região do Algarve foi afectada por precipitação intensa devido à influência de uma massa de ar tropical instável associada a uma depressão com expressão em altitude. Em Faro o valor diário de 80.4mm registado das 9UTC do dia 28 até às 9UTC do dia 29(a), corresponde a um novo extremo absoluto desta estação para o mês de Setembro. O anterior máximo era de 58.0 mm ocorrido no dia 29 em 2001. Assim, nesta região a precipitação registada foi muito superior ao valor normal 1971-2000 e no restante território foi inferior, excepto na região entre Aveiro e Coimbra e parte do Nordeste Transmontano onde foi superior. 
Quanto aos valores médios das temperaturas máxima, mínima e média do ar em Portugal Continental foram inferiores aos correspondentes valores normais (1971-2000) em –0.7ºC, –0.6ºC e –0.7ºC, respectivamente. De salientar que nos últimos 5 anos (desde 2003) que a temperatura máxima tem sido sempre superior ao valor médio, no entanto este ano foi inferior a esse valor. 

*Setembro 2009 - (quente e muito seco) -* O mês de Setembro de 2009 foi o mais seco dos últimos 22 anos e o 9º mais seco desde 1931. A quantidade de precipitação ocorrida neste mês em Portugal Continental, foi bastante inferior ao valor médio 1971-2000 (18% em relação ao valor médio). A precipitação ocorrida foi essencialmente sob a forma de aguaceiros que se fizeram sentir mais nas regiões do interior, sendo de salientar o valor ocorrido em Neves Corvo que em 24h registou 75.5mm de precipitação no dia 14. 
Em relação à temperatura do ar em Portugal Continental este mês caracterizou-se por valores médios da temperatura máxima do ar superiores aos respectivos valores normais 1971-2000 em todo o território do Continente, com uma anomalia de +1.6ºC. A temperatura mínima foi próxima do normal (+0.1ºC) enquanto que a temperatura média do ar foi superior ao valor normal em +0.8ºC. 
Neste mês ocorreu ainda uma onda de calor em alguns locais pontuais do
Norte e Centro. 

*Setembro 2010 - (quente e muito seco) -* Em 2010 o mês de Setembro, foi o 2º mais seco dos últimos 22 anos. O valor da quantidade de precipitação foi inferior ao valor da normal 1971-2000, com uma anomalia de -31.5 mm, classificando-se como um mês seco a extremamente seco em quase todo o País, excepto no interior Norte onde foi normal. 
De salientar que no final deste mês praticamente todo o território se apresenta em situação de seca fraca a moderada (91%), estando mesmo 8% em seca severa que afecta essencialmente as regiões do Litoral Norte e Centro. 
O mês de Setembro caracterizou-se por valores médios da temperatura do ar, máxima e média, superiores aos respectivos valores normais 1971-2000 em todo o território do Continente, com anomalias de +1.2ºC e +0.7ºC, respectivamente. Quanto ao valor médio da temperatura mínima foi muito próximo do valor normal, com uma anomalia de +0.1ºC. 
Nos primeiros 15 dias do mês, os valores da temperatura máxima do ar foram muito elevados, em particular nas regiões do interior Sul, e no caso da temperatura mínima do ar, também foram elevados no Algarve. No entanto, neste período não ocorreu nenhuma onda de calor.

*Setembro 2011 - (quente e normal) -* O mês de setembro registou valores da temperatura máxima do ar acima do valor normal 1971-2000, verificando-se que nos últimos 12 anos apenas em 2002 e 2008 não se registaram valores acima da média. 
O valor médio para o Continente da temperatura máxima do ar foi de 27.51ºC com uma anomalia de +1.22ºC. Também o valor médio da temperatura média do ar em setembro (20.82ºC) foi superior ao normal, em +0.60ºC, enquanto o valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar (14.13ºC) esteve muito próximo do valor normal, com uma anomalia de -0.03ºC. Durante o mês ocorreram vários dias com temperatura máxima superior ou igual a 25ºC (dias de verão) e a 30ºC (dias quentes), verificando-se que os respectivos números de dias foram superiores ao normal (1971-2000). Os maiores números de dias quentes foram 
registados nas estações meteorológicas do interior do Baixo Alentejo (Reguengos e Amareleja) com 22 dias. 
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação no Continente, neste mês, foi de 28.6mm, valor inferior ao normal 1971-2000 (42.1mm), classificando-se como seco a muito seco em toda a região Norte e normal a chuvoso nas regiões do Centro e Sul, no entanto, nalguns locais do Alentejo foi muito chuvoso.

*Setembro 2012 - (muito quente e chuvoso) - *Nos últimos 10 anos o mês de setembro tem registado valores médios mensais da temperatura média do ar superiores à normal (1971-2000), apenas em 2008 foi inferior. Em 2012 o valor médio da temperatura média (21.40ºC) foi superior em +1.17ºC em relação ao valor normal. A temperatura máxima (28.03ºC) foi a que registou uma maior anomalia de +1.74ºC, e a temperatura mínima também foi superior ao normal, registando uma anomalia de +0.60ºC. 
Em relação à precipitação, nas primeiras 3 semanas do mês os valores registados foram muito baixos ou nulos, no entanto na última semana de setembro ocorreu precipitação significativa, verificando-se que em alguns locais ultrapassaram mesmo o valor normal mensal. Assim o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em Portugal Continental (43.7mm), em setembro, foi próximo do valor médio 1971-2000 (42.1mm), classificando-se este mês como normal a chuvoso em todo o território. Em 30 de setembro terminou o ano hidrológico de 2011/12, verificandose que este ano é o 5º mais seco desde 1931, com um total de precipitação acumulada entre, outubro de 2011 e setembro 2012, de 554mm. 
Devido aos valores mais altos de precipitação que ocorreram na última semana do mês, verificou-se no final de setembro uma diminuição significativa da intensidade de seca, desaparecendo a seca extrema e diminuindo significativamente a seca severa, estando agora quase todo o território na situação de seca fraca a moderada. Assim, no final do mês tem-se: 15% do território em seca severa, 65% em seca moderada, 19% em seca fraca e 1% na situação normal.


----------



## Agreste (27 Ago 2013 às 09:56)

Os primeiros dia do mês que vai entrar costumam ser sempre quentes... mas parece-me a mim que vamos em direcção a um mês mais fresco e chuvoso.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2013 às 12:46)

blade disse:


> Segundo o ipma setembro vai começar com os 2 pés  e talvez aconteçam recordes porque é logo no inicio.  parece que os françeses estavam certos e setembro é que vai trazer o verão



sim porque temos tido um verão chuvoso e frio, por amor de deus 


o inicio do mes parece ser quente mas nada de recordes, penso eu, para o final desta semana parece que o interior sul possa ter alguma animação, resta saber se chega alguma coisa aqui à minha zona  se for pelo ecmwf talvez chegue, pelo gfs nao chega


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Ago 2013 às 13:36)

Ao menos que dê para ver cumulonimbus por Setúbal a partir de amanhã


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2013 às 18:24)

amanha já poderá haver alguma animação no Alentejo junto à fronteira, ali na zona de Barrancos, Amareleja, Moura, naquelas zonas ali


----------



## newlazer (27 Ago 2013 às 21:21)




----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2013 às 23:05)

meteo disse:


> Fim do Verão daqui a 10/15 dias? Lembro-me de vários anos com a primeira quinzena de Outubro de Verão com temperaturas nos 30ºC. É melhor esperar para ver...
> 
> Um facto é que tem sido um Verão com muito pouca nortada.  E por falar nisso ai vêm mais dias com pouca nortada!!
> Calor, corrente de leste, vento praticamente nulo de manhã. Verão no seu esplendor. Diria que seja Setembro como for, foi um excelente Verão na Costa Ocidental.





Eu sei que tem havido anos em que o mês de setembro é quente, assim foi no ano passado e em 2011... Mas espero não me enganar, mas acho e sinto que a partir do dia 10 setembro, vamos ter dias frescos e com alguns aguaceiros... Depois veremos se errei ou se tenho razão...


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2013 às 13:34)

Talvez haja já hoje aguaceiros... naquelas linhas curvas pode organizar-se trovoadas.


----------



## Goku (28 Ago 2013 às 19:40)

joselamego disse:


> Eu sei que tem havido anos em que o mês de setembro é quente, assim foi no ano passado e em 2011... Mas espero não me enganar, mas acho e sinto que a partir do dia 10 setembro, vamos ter dias frescos e com alguns aguaceiros... Depois veremos se errei ou se tenho razão...



Espero que tenhas razão.
Já estou farto destes dias quentes.


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2013 às 09:52)

Chegados a setembro, o GFS começa a desenhar coisas tropicais entre os açores e a madeira... Da maneira que está a decorrer a época de ciclones até nem era muito descabido. Está no final da previsão de hoje das 00Z e não vale de nada.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Ago 2013 às 11:49)

Agreste disse:


> Chegados a setembro, o GFS começa a desenhar coisas tropicais entre os açores e a madeira... Da maneira que está a decorrer a época de ciclones até nem era muito descabido. Está no final da previsão de hoje das 00Z e não vale de nada.



Não é apenas hoje já anda nisto há pelo menos umas 24 horas, e da forma como estão as coisas do ponto de vista tropical (um tédio total) não me admira nada que apareça nos modelos depressões extra tropical !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2013 às 11:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Não é apenas hoje já anda nisto há pelo menos umas 24 horas, e da forma como estão as coisas do ponto de vista tropical (um tédio total) não me admira nada que apareça nos modelos depressões extra tropical !



Tambem tenho estado a notar a longo prazo sistemas de cariz tropical em aguas nacionais!! Mas não me admiro em nada, pois com o avançar do tempo a probabilidade de termos em territorio nacional sistemas desse tipo aumentem...

Já agora como é que voces sabem que são sistemas extra-tropicais?! ainda não compreendi!!


----------



## Aurélio (30 Ago 2013 às 12:37)

]ToRnAdO[;388309 disse:
			
		

> Tambem tenho estado a notar a longo prazo sistemas de cariz tropical em aguas nacionais!! Mas não me admiro em nada, pois com o avançar do tempo a probabilidade de termos em territorio nacional sistemas desse tipo aumentem...
> 
> Já agora como é que voces sabem que são sistemas extra-tropicais?! ainda não compreendi!!



Pela teoria da batata ... se analisando os modelos o sistema vem de Sudoeste aproximando-se das Canárias ( em latitude ) e posteriormente da Madeira então trata-se de um sistema extra-tropical !


----------



## icewoman (30 Ago 2013 às 13:00)

Boa tarde

Aurélio estive a consultar alguns modelos e não constatei essa situação ..ou seja de estar a formar-se algo entre Madeira e Açores..
pode facultar me o link sff

obg


----------



## fishisco (30 Ago 2013 às 13:43)

o que vcs estao a dizer e q depois da bonanca vem tempestades? 

a verdade e q ja se ve a luz ao fundo do tunel, ou sej, quer o ipma quer o modelo GFS comecam a por precipitacao a norte e temperaturas mais amenas apartir de quarta feira


----------



## Aurélio (30 Ago 2013 às 14:23)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Aurélio estive a consultar alguns modelos e não constatei essa situação ..ou seja de estar a formar-se algo entre Madeira e Açores..
> pode facultar me o link sff
> ...



Não vale a pena IceWoman, é a após a 240 horas, e aparece de vez em quando nem faz sentido prestar atenção e deve aparecer diversas vezes este mês mas sempre acima das 240 horas !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2013 às 14:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Pela teoria da batata ... se analisando os modelos o sistema vem de Sudoeste aproximando-se das Canárias ( em latitude ) e posteriormente da Madeira então trata-se de um sistema extra-tropical !



Penso que não seja por estas latitudes que se possa considerar sistemas tropicais ou extra-tropicais... Nunca é demais recordar o Sistema Vince e Delta que se formaram a essas latitudes... Tal como outros sistemas que por cá já cheiraram este 'rectângulo' com características tropicais no passado...

Mas ainda é prematuro ou mesmo irrealista a esta distancia a formação este tipo de sistemas... 200 e tal horas é muito sonho!!  Nem vale a pena a discussão dos 'SEs'!!


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Ago 2013 às 17:07)

Já se prevê tempo fresco e até chuva a partir da próxima semana.


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2013 às 22:34)

Eu já tinha dito isso aqui, que a partir do dia 5/6 de setembro o tempo vai mudar, ou seja o padrão, e começará a vir as primeiras chuvas e temperaturas mais frescas...
O verão começa a findar a passos largos...


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2013 às 08:51)

joselamego disse:


> Eu já tinha dito isso aqui, que a partir do dia 5/6 de setembro o tempo vai mudar, ou seja o padrão, e começará a vir as primeiras chuvas e temperaturas mais frescas...
> O verão começa a findar a passos largos...



Normalmente no sul o tempo frio só chega por fins de Novembro, e as chuvas que afectam todo o país só mesmo a partir de meio de Outubro, a vir tempo fresco deverá ser algo de pouca dura e se vier chuva ou é trovoadas ou alguma frente em dissipação. No norte/centro acontece tudo isto com 1 mês de antecedência mais ao menos.


----------



## Agreste (31 Ago 2013 às 08:55)

Ou vem alguma capturada nos níveis médios ou a explosão do europeu de hoje é descabida. Chuva e sobretudo muito vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Ago 2013 às 09:34)

Que grande saída do ECMWF :|


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Ago 2013 às 10:06)

Esta saída do ECM é de facto muito estranha. Não acredito que se venha a concretizar. Caso acontecesse, teríamos 3\4 dias de chuva e frio em especial no Norte, e até acredito que com as temperaturas que estão previstas, na Serra da Estrela nevasse    No entanto esta saída não é corroborada por nenhum modelo. Vamos esperar as próximas saídas... Mas a acontecer será bem-vindo


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Ago 2013 às 11:08)

Meteofan disse:


> Esta saída do ECM é de facto muito estranha.



Eu ando a evitar escrever no forum.
Mas tenho de chamar a atenção que esta saida operacional do ECM está discordante do ensemble do próprio ECM !


----------



## CptRena (31 Ago 2013 às 12:34)

Tanto o GFS (6Z) como o ECM (0Z) vêem uma _cut-off low_ a aproximar-se de PT Continental a partir de NOO e a dar uma rega jeitosa  Pena estar ainda a 200h de distância


----------



## Zapiao (31 Ago 2013 às 17:45)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que grande saída do ECMWF :|



Tá a referir-se ás minimas previstas? Aqui de 5ª para 6ª mete 11º de min e 30º max


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Ago 2013 às 17:49)

Zapiao disse:


> Tá a referir-se ás minimas previstas? Aqui de 5ª para 6ª mete 11º de min e 30º max



Estou-me a referir à descida das temperaturas máximas e especialmente à chuva prevista pelo modelo ECMWF na run das 00z.


----------

